# Fred Trost and QDM



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

Just curious as to how much you think Fred Trost likes QDM?


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I dought he is a proponate of QDM. 

However, I stop watching his show long ago when it became to boaring to watch. He had a good show once in a while, but way to many that were not the greatest. I like Trost as a person, hes not a bad guy, I just can't stomach his show.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

I also stopped watching "Practically a Sportsman" a long time ago. I did hear however, that last weeks show was practically filled with scientific data, (Trosts' opinion) against QDM in DMU 118.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Dread Most has lost touch with reality. It used to be a good show but that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I did enjoy watching his show back in the 80's. I really think he experienced some sort of meltdown which began with his legal problems with the scent industry. I've seen bits and pieces of his program in the last few years, and it hasn't been pretty. 

Either he truly hates QDM, or he's cynically flogging it in order to appeal to the dregs of the viewing audience, just to keep them around.


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

I too used to watch his show back in the late 80's and early 90's but not anymore! I just cant stomach the guy!!!!!! I saw an episode about a 1/2 doz. or so yrs ago where he was kindly invited to hunt with a bunch of guys on deer opener at a camp where they were trying to do some sort of management and he was told to hold off on smaller bucks( I cant remember the exact words the landowner used ) and went ahead and shot a small buck anyways and had a real attitude( thought it was funny) about doing so. I just found him to be down right rude and disrespectful. Just wont be watchin that show anymore. It is outlawed in my home!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I used to watch Fred once in a while just because it was something to watch other than "Friends". But now my 3 yr. old boy watches a video before he goes to bed and it is at the same time slot as Fred's show. I am now convinced that "The Wiggles", "Bob The Builder", "Barney" and "Veggie Tales" are more entertaining than Fred's show.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Trost is a clown. Period. I watched that goon do a Tower shoot at the rooster ranch in Ubly. Holy hell what a lousy shot. Well thats enough bashing from me. Sorry, I just can't stand the guy.

GB


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Boy, when I made my comments I kind of sugar coated them. I was worried that if I said anything to harsh that I might get kick right out-of-here. 

Guess I was wrong. Seems no one cares to watch Fred's version of a Michigan outdoors show. These kind of comments make me wonder how he keeps his funding?

Can't help but wonder why someone or some other show has not taken his spot yet? Michigan's got tons of sportsmen that would provide plenty of viewers to keep a show on. 

OK, maybe that's it. So many guys longing for good TV that even a small percentage is enough to keep Fred on.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Do a search on Fred Trost; I, for one, have stated my opinion too many times to count, and don't feel like getting involved in another round of Fred-bashing.
Let the previous posts speak for themselves.....


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Who's Fred Trost? Is he the guy that bottles deer scent or something?


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Fred trost hosts a show. His show is called the Practical Sportsmen.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Fred Trost was good when Bob Garner was his co host since then it has been pitiful. I saw the episode where he was told nothing smaller than a mature eight pointer and he we4nt on to shoot a small six pointer, well then he went on his show on why it should have been an eight pointer and was therefore ok to shoot, well long story short, i haven't seen him hunt that piece of ground ever since. I just hate how he bashhes the DNR and NRC non-stop. It is one thing to question policies etc. but he just bashes. Not to mention i don't know the last time I saw a full show that was new footage all old footage from when the show was a lot better!

AW


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

*



I saw the episode where he was told nothing smaller than a mature eight pointer and he we4nt on to shoot a small six pointer, well then he went on his show on why it should have been an eight pointer

Click to expand...

 *

Hence his disdain for anything that may expose his lack of common sense and inability to exercise rational thought.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

O.k. so the poll is a little biased, it's for fun anyways.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Farmlegend. Just because I do not support QDM doesn't mean I am a dreg of society. It's your holy than thou attitude that keeps people like me and I'm sure many others from associating with orginizations like QDM. If you want to bring someone on board and support your orginization, you don't call them names first. I try to teach my kids to be understanding of differing opinions not to belittle or demean someone because our ideas are different. I'm sure your wife doesn't always agree with you. Does that mean she is a dreg or is it you.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

FixedBlade said:


> Farmlegend. doesn't mean I am a dreg of society.


I watch the show, like all the Michigan based shows, some are ok some leave a bit to be desired. It is not enough to say you don't care for the program, but you must go on to insult everyone who might watch it??

*Poor Description.*

One might start to percieve you as an elitist with that type of attitude.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

ive never seen so many stone throwers,must be a perfect bunch!
let nature manage the deer!whenever man gets involved !


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Fixed Blade, you thoroughly, 100% missed the point of my post. I assume you were in such a rush to do a personal attack that you did not read it carefully. All I did was point out that Fred either hates QDM (the point of this thread, from which you substantially deviated), or is willfully engaging in demagoguery. It is interesting that you chose to re-write my words in your own fashion, rather than use a direct quote.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

demagogwhat?

I'm Lost


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

From The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.

_The practices or rhetoric of a demagogue._

_Impassioned appeals to the prejudices and emotions of the populace._


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Farmlegend. Since your post is about Fred not supporting QDM I would suspect that the statement "to appeal to the dregs of the viewing audience" was your way of sterotyping non QDM'rs. P.S. I don't care for Fred's show but I do channel surf (a bit) to see if he has any thing good on.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> It is interesting that you chose to re-write my words in your own fashion, rather than use a direct quote.


I am still unclear which is it?


Watch Fred= Dreg
Don't watch Fred= QDM'er & otherwise upright citizen
Other label


I am not as peeved as I originally was, because I am now unsure of your intent? I'm just curious if you really have contempt towards someone for watching a show that has a different viewpoint than yours. I don't subscribe to all of Freds ideas, but I really don't care what anybodies personal philosophy is anyhow. To each his own as long as it is legal...

I actually think it is much improved since they went to a news type format, I enjoy seeing the different counties trophies, and believe it or not Fred had a decent series on Lost & Found Property that was pretty informative. You don't have to watch or like it, I just don't think someone that watches the show is any less a sportsman than yourself.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

As per my original post, "dregs" might be considered those that would be vulnerable to the machinations of a demagogue, for any conceivable reason. To infer that those whose loyalty could be manipulated by appeals to emotions and personal prejudices are also automatically QDM detractors was not my intention.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

"machinations of a demagogue"

huh?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I hereby ban Farmlegend from using his "word of the day" toilet paper

Let it be law  

Neal


----------



## Leon2 (Mar 8, 2004)

At one time, I was a Fred Trost supporter and a dues-paying member. 

Today, I do not support him or his program. I will not watch his show. 

I predict the guy will be off the air permanently in the near future and I won't shed any tears for him. These of course, are just the biased opinions of a QDM supporter.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> As per my original post, "dregs" might be considered those that would be vulnerable to the machinations of a demagogue, for any conceivable reason. To infer that those whose loyalty could be manipulated by appeals to emotions and personal prejudices are also automatically QDM detractors was not my intention.


:banghead3 

If I am supposed to be impressed, I am not. Once again it would have been simpler to explain what your intentions were with the original post. IMO Making a game of it serves no purpose.

Since you made such an overture to impress. I will end my QDM forums postings in the manner in which I must be expected....

*Whatever! Weuns iz goin bac to da real huntin forms. I dun graduted from collage too ya no.*  

Good luck to all next fall, and see you outside of the QDM forum...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

It can't be the weather!!! However, it must be something!

I'm going to close this thread, the first time one's been closed in this forum for quite awhile.


----------

